# Chanel's B-Day Grooming



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

These are a few recent pictures of Chanel after having been groomed. I had her washed only, no cut. I am trying to let her hair grow out from her chopped spay cut. :lol: 









On kitchen floor...









On kitchen floor again...

I have a few more I might add later.

~Elegant


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awwww!!! Chanel is beautiful!!!! Please do add more pics later!!!







What a sweetie!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, she looks beautiful. I really like this length on her. She has such a pretty, silky coat.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

She looks so beautiful in her bow and "do". There is nothing quite as nice as a clean dog!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Love the new do! She looks FAB! Hope she has a great bday!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

OMG she is beautiful. Such a beautiful coat. What kind of conditioner an shampoo do you use. She is a beauty.
Teaco


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, she is a beautiful lil' baby!  Very very cute!!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Beautiful, just beautiful!!







She has such a nice coat.


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> These are a few recent pictures of Chanel after having been groomed. I had her washed only, no cut. I am trying to let her hair grow out from her chopped spay cut. :lol:
> 
> 
> Id love to see more pictures of your baby
> ...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Ya'll MUST stop showing these pictures of sweet/beautiful girl dogs!









No, really-thanks for sharing. She is beautiful!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

She is beautiful !!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Mar 27 2005, 03:16 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]














Your gonna have to get a girl !!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Mar 27 2005, 03:32 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Your gonna have to get a girl !!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46603
[/B][/QUOTE]


I know-I just melt when I see them.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

She's such a cutie pie !!

Makes you want to squeeze her !!!!!!!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Hey all!  

Thank you so much for the compliments...









Tlunn, you probably should get a female doggie!!! And the shampoo I use is the regular Hartz shampoo I buy from Target. I get the puppy shampoo and the whitening shampoo.

Here is another pic of her outside on the porch...









Again, you guys are too kind and thanks! I hadn't taken many pics of her and figured I ought to take some nice pictures of her while she's groomed and clean! 

~Elegant


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

She is an absolute doll!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Chanel is just beautiful!! Her coat has such a pretty shine to it. I keep waiting for Sisse's coat to "change", it's to early for her just yet. Her's is nice and soft, but doesn't seem to shine much unless I use the BTB pomade on her. That stuff is fabulous!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

AHhhh!!!!! I love Chanel!!!!! I think when TicTac finally comes home, I'm gonna have to make him into a girly boy!! How much more gorgeous can Chanel get?!?!?


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

She is so pretty. I am going to try the shampoo you use. I need to buy a whitening shampoo. How often do you use it?


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Mar 28 2005, 08:27 AM
> *She is so pretty. I am going to try the shampoo you use. I need to buy a whitening shampoo. How often do you use it?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46810*


[/QUOTE]
I give Chanel a bath about every other week depending on how grungy she gets, some weeks are better than others. I hear everyone using really nice foo-foo shampoos and conditioners, but I haven't gotten a chance to do that so when I go to Target I just buy what they have. 

Again, thanks for the compliments...









~Elegant


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

She IS a beautiful little girl. I'm like Sisse's mom, I'm waiting for that silky look, although I'm enjoying the natty little cotton fluff ball I have.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

What a cutie!!!





















I love her face! Are you growing her hair back
?? I remember you posted her pic with her hair shorter before. I'm growing Princess's hair back since I chopped all her hair back in Nov. -_- It takes forever!!!


----------



## MalteseMaMa (Dec 31, 2004)

she is soooooo cute,, I cannot wait until I get my female.. I love this breed...


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Apr 10 2005, 02:37 AM
> *What a cutie!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I am trying to grow her hair out right now. It has taken so long to grow it out to where it is now...it has taken FOREVER!!! I didn't cut her face hair though when all of her hair was chopped off in November. Her hair is about 3 inches long now, so about 1 inch per month?

~Elegant


----------

